# Looking for checklists



## txpgapro (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm looking for cook off check lists.  What to take, how much, when to start fire, when to out meat on - everything from coolers, ice to lawn chairs and spices.  I don't even how where to start.  Anyone got something to share?  I heard Bill the Grill Guy might have some.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 14, 2006)

Here you go:

www.smokingunsbbq.com     right hand side of page, click on Contest List 1, 2.


I also have a great BBQ Comp Time Line, but I can't post it here, send me a PM with your email and I'll shoot it to you in an attachment.


----------



## txpgapro (Mar 21, 2006)

Thanks for the lists Bruce.  They sure helped ease my mind and memory on what to pack and take with me.  I didn't make final table in anything, but learned how tough comp. cooks can be.  The weather was terrible, cold, rain and thunderstroms and very windy.  Through all that, it was still a lot of fun, and I am eager to go to another cook-off next month.


----------



## Finney (Mar 22, 2006)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> You could try here..
> 
> http://www.burntfooddude.us/compstuf.htm
> 
> Check out the other competition links on the left side.



BFD... Please correct your spelling of *equipment* before I pull all my hair out. #-o 
That was so bad it hurt my eyes. :ack:


----------



## txpgapro (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks Dude.  I must book mark your site.


----------

